# BioNTech (BNTX)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm just curious if anyone bought this stock as their MRNA drug started catching on as the world leader. The story is that BioNTech was a small German company which partnered with Pfizer to make an MRNA vaccine. So far it's looking like one of the best COVID vaccines in the world.

I didn't buy the stock, and I'm asking myself how I let this one slip past me. I didn't even know the ticker existed. There is a similar stock chart for Moderna (MRNA). I searched the forum and didn't even find a single mention of the BNTX ticker. How could this be?

The crazy thing is that one could have even bought in December, when the US (and many other countries) approved the vaccine for use. The US and Israel already started vaccinating in Dec/Jan and I think that by *February* it was pretty clear that the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was turning out to be one of the better ones and was going to result in massive global purchases.

The stock price was around $120 in February and it's _doubled_ since then. I'm just curious how this didn't get on my radar or anyone else's at CMF.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Pharma companies/stocks are quite tricky as they tend to be quite volatile. Particularly the smaller companies. Anyhow, I bought the ETF called LIFE instead that included Pfizer (and a handful of other big pharmas) and called it a day.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

james4beach said:


> So far it's looking like one of the best COVID vaccines in the world.


 I would personally prefer Astra Zeneca or Corona-vac but unfortunately did not have any choice. All 100% prevented death.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Pharma companies/stocks are quite tricky as they tend to be quite volatile. Particularly the smaller companies. Anyhow, I bought the ETF called LIFE instead that included Pfizer (and a handful of other big pharmas) and called it a day.


Good point, these are incredibly volatile stocks


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

james4beach said:


> I'm just curious if anyone bought this stock as their MRNA drug started catching on as the world leader. The story is that BioNTech was a small German company which partnered with Pfizer to make an MRNA vaccine. So far it's looking like one of the best COVID vaccines in the world.
> 
> I didn't buy the stock, and I'm asking myself how I let this one slip past me. I didn't even know the ticker existed. There is a similar stock chart for Moderna (MRNA). I searched the forum and didn't even find a single mention of the BNTX ticker. How could this be?
> 
> ...


Pfizer has announced they are going alone on future applications for this technology. Always a risk with partnerships.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Another stock the Motley Fool recommends is Abcellera. They are a CDN biotech co that has devloped a cure for covid apprently not just a vaccine. I am a little wary of all these stocks getting a boost due to covid though. Want to see how they do when they have to make other products not covid realted and in normal times.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

New highs on both BNTX and MRNA


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

With the major worldwide vaccination, why no one simply bought the 4 major vaccine stocks? PFE, MRNA, AZN, BNTX.

2 of those 4 stocks made huge gains YTD.

Wasn't it obvious that some stocks would rally?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> The stock price was around $120 in February and it's _doubled_ since then. I'm just curious how this didn't get on my radar or anyone else's at CMF.


JNJ, PFE and ABBV were in my RRSP for years. I discovered BNTX last year when the vaccines were all over the news but I didn't buy until early this year when I got the BioNTech vaccine myself. Around that time it was becoming the preferred vaccine. Just seemed odd it took this long to pop and that applies to many others

I tried to start many IRL conversations about stocks and crypto over the past year but people were not interested. For example I was having an aha moment when I made this thread in May 2020. From that moment I stopped seeking validation from others or the market. I'm just doing my thing and minding my own business now


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I recall when the vaccine was announced I was looking at MRNA. I thought I should buy it. Then I saw it soar in November 2020 and I thought I was too late. When it crashed back down in December 2020 I thought I had made a good decision and forgot about MRNA during 2021. Now that it has 7X since October 2020, I feel like an idiot. Nearly 5X YTD.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

james4beach said:


> I'm just curious if anyone bought this stock


You should've bought it. You wrote this 2 months ago and it doubled since then.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBlackhill said:


> You should've bought it. You wrote this 2 months ago and it doubled since then.


No, it does not fit my investment strategy. I have a number of portfolios (including some stock picking) but this does not qualify for any of them.

@MrBlackhill are biotech companies a large part of your stock picks?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

james4beach said:


> @MrBlackhill are biotech companies a large part of your stock picks?


Nah, I'm not confident enough to pick them. I'd only pick the big names or an ETF.

But as the major names for vaccination unfolded, I was tempted to buy PFE, MRNA, AZN and BNTX and I would've done great, but I didn't make the move.


----------

